# British populated areas



## Manny J (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking to move to Dubai in the new year, which areas (if any) are predominately inhabited by British expats?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
The answer to your question really depends on whether you want to join the Brit crowd - or avoid it!
In general Brits are everywhere that is more expensive! Arabian ranches, The Villa, Springs, Meadows, Greens, JVC, JVT, Jumeirah golf estates, Marina etc. 
Dont forget - there are around 100,000 Brits in Dubai alone.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Manny J (Nov 7, 2014)

not necessarily about joining a crowd, i would like to live in a half decent area so sharing seems the best option when on a budget. Just thought probably would make life a whole lot easier sharing with the British folk.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know if there's 100K Brits in Dubai. I think that's for the entire UAE.

Population statistics for the UAE are always (deliberately?) vague but if Dubai has 2 million residents and according to LinkedIn, only 3% are "western," then there can't be 100K Brits in Dubai!

Anyway, almost all areas south of the creek to the Marina will have large Brit populations. If you're looking to share a flat, then Dubai Marina, JLT, Tecom, Greens, Downtown and Sheikh Zayed are your best bet, along with Motor City and Sports City. There's even a decent western expat population living in Silicon Oasis now.





Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> The answer to your question really depends on whether you want to join the Brit crowd - or avoid it!
> In general Brits are everywhere that is more expensive! Arabian ranches, The Villa, Springs, Meadows, Greens, JVC, JVT, Jumeirah golf estates, Marina etc.
> ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Manny J said:


> not necessarily about joining a crowd, i would like to live in a half decent area so sharing seems the best option when on a budget. Just thought probably would make life a whole lot easier sharing with the British folk.


You mean flat/villa sharing? - Which is technically illegal FYI - so think long and hard before going down that route as there can be many issues with it.

You're coming to a place which has over 200 nationalities, ue it as an opportunity to mingle and get to know others.

Personally I'd avoid sharing with fellow Brits - bleedin' nightmare - more chances of having your backside chucked in jail for doing something stupid!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Illegal like cohabiting, but most who do it get away without a problem. 

And strictly speaking, it isn't illegal depending on the circumstances. Same gender sharing is not illegal. And the landlord has to give his permission. Otherwise most of the staff provided accommodation, including Emirates crew, would be in flagrant defiance of the law. Half the Marina is probably flatshares. 



Chocoholic said:


> You mean flat/villa sharing? - Which is technically illegal FYI - so think long and hard before going down that route as there can be many issues with it.
> 
> You're coming to a place which has over 200 nationalities, ue it as an opportunity to mingle and get to know others.
> 
> Personally I'd avoid sharing with fellow Brits - bleedin' nightmare - more chances of having your backside chucked in jail for doing something stupid!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I love it when someone suggest that living with Brits is a good option - I can see malaga and Torremolinos all over again at weekends. 

Sorry folks, if I wanted to live with Brits, I would be in Britain.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I take it none of us have British neighbours?

In all my years in the UAE the worst neighbours were Iranians, not because they were Iranians but because they were morons.

Anyway, I don't see why you and Choc are being so hard on the poor kid. I don't know who's more annoying, the TOWIE Brits or the self-hating Brits.

Like most Brits who move to the UAE his friends will end up primarily being from Europe/Anglosphere due to cultural and linguistic factors. It's the way things are and no different from most other self-segregating expat groups. 



twowheelsgood said:


> I love it when someone suggest that living with Brits is a good option - I can see malaga and Torremolinos all over again at weekends.
> 
> Sorry folks, if I wanted to live with Brits, I would be in Britain.


----------



## Manny J (Nov 7, 2014)

I have accommodation for my first month so going by the reaction here probably best to figure it out when I'm there, think my "Brit abroad" days are a few years behind me. Thanks for the insight, now onto the hunt for a good gym...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Illegal like cohabiting, but most who do it get away without a problem.
> 
> And strictly speaking, it isn't illegal depending on the circumstances. Same gender sharing is not illegal. And the landlord has to give his permission. Otherwise most of the staff provided accommodation, including Emirates crew, would be in flagrant defiance of the law. Half the Marina is probably flatshares.


But here's the kicker - MOST people don't get permission and sublet illegally. I've had 2 friends be burned that way and lost a lot of money through flat sharing. Better to be aware of the issues that can arise, than to go into it blindly and end up with consequences later on.

So the point is, BEFORE you consider sharing, you MUST make sure that the tenant who's name is on the lease has permission to sublet the other rooms. Otherwise the LL can come along, kick everyone out and keep all the cash and there's not a thing you can do about it.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Or just pay on a month by month basis. That's what many flatshares do. 

Most of my juniors share flats as it's affordable for them and they'd rather live in the Marina than Silicon Oasis. They've never had problems. 



Chocoholic said:


> But here's the kicker - MOST people don't get permission and sublet illegally. I've had 2 friends be burned that way and lost a lot of money through flat sharing. Better to be aware of the issues that can arise, than to go into it blindly and end up with consequences later on.
> 
> So the point is, BEFORE you consider sharing, you MUST make sure that the tenant who's name is on the lease has permission to sublet the other rooms. Otherwise the LL can come along, kick everyone out and keep all the cash and there's not a thing you can do about it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> You mean flat/villa sharing? - Which is technically illegal FYI - so think long and hard before going down that route as there can be many issues with it.
> 
> You're coming to a place which has over 200 nationalities, ue it as an opportunity to mingle and get to know others.
> 
> Personally I'd avoid sharing with fellow Brits - bleedin' nightmare - more chances of having your backside chucked in jail for doing something stupid!


I've been hearing contradictory information, which now suggests that single-sex sharing in "freehold" property is legal. Haven't been able to verify it mind you.

And yeah, generally I'd agree with you. A colleague of a friend just rocked up in dubai working for a wealth management company, and she's in some place with 2 guys in their very early 20s. They sound like a right pair of arseholes and were quite literally sexually harassing her. Sorted her out with another friend and his missus who'll not case her any trouble.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> In all my years in the UAE the worst neighbours were Iranians, not because they were Iranians but because they were morons.



Do you mean the same Iranians who have started successful businesses in the UAE since decades? Or the local Dubai population who are actually from southern Iran? Or maybe you meant the extremely polite Iranians who warmly welcome new neighbors or even tourists to Iran?


Talking about being a moron, how about all the dumba$$ Brits who get drunk in Dubai and get arrested and deported? I mean you really have to be extremely dumb to get deported for getting drunk and flipping the bird to somebody in Dubai.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Calm down, mate.

I pointed out that the worst neighbours I ever had were morons - who happened to be Iranians. 

That's why I wrote: "_not because they were Iranians but because they were morons_." 

In other words, I was implying that making blanket judgements based on nationalities is doing yourself a disservice. 



Berliner said:


> Do you mean the same Iranians who have started successful businesses in the UAE since decades? Or the local Dubai population who are actually from southern Iran? Or maybe you meant the extremely polite Iranians who warmly welcome new neighbors or even tourists to Iran?
> 
> 
> Talking about being a moron, how about all the dumba$$ Brits who get drunk in Dubai and get arrested and deported? I mean you really have to be extremely dumb to get deported for getting drunk and flipping the bird to somebody in Dubai.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Personally I've tried to avoid large groups of Brits to avoid getting branded with all the idiots that are out here ( and there are lots of them) ..... had three incidents that I've personally witnessed since I've been here all involved arrogant/drunk Brits 'larging it' with locals or other nationalities.... they think they are living in Majorca and then wonder why the get arrested and deported...... 

Even though the vast majority of Brits are fine and abide by the rules, it embarrassing.


----------

